# Me cago en Dios (cagar)



## Josujon

Hola,

quisiera saber como traducir "Me cago en Dios" en francés. Se que puede ser algo como "Mon Dieu!", pero es para un texto literario y en el contexto en que se utiliza uno de los personajes se ofende por la expresión, por el insulto a Dios. Creo que "Mon Dieu!" no me vale para eso. Hay alguna expresión en francés válida?
gracias,


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola Josujon,

Sin estar muy seguro propondría "Je m'en bas les couilles de Dieu!"

Nos vemos


----------



## francois

Hola,
Hay una expresión en francés que es "nom de Dieu !" que parece tener casi el mismo sentido.


----------



## Josujon

gracias, pero "nom de dieu" sería ofensivo para una persona religiosa? Como digo el contexto es que se lanza esa expresión delante de un cura y este se ofende. Funcionaría "nom de dieu"?


----------



## francois

"nom de Dieu" es menos vulgar que "me cago en Dios", lo equivalente sería "j'emmerde Dieu". Ambos so una ofensa para un cura pero el segudo es más vulgar.


----------



## lpfr

No hay equivalente directo. Pero "nom de Dieu" y aún más fuerte "sacré nom de Dieu" son blasfemias fuertes que pueden acercarse, aunque sean menos vulgares.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Josujon:

Lo cierto es que incluso entre los católicos franceses las blasfemias no se interpretan como tal, sino como palabrotas, insultos y demás.

Si digo: Nom de Dieu !, no suena peor que Merde !
Putain de bordel de Dieu, no suena peor que Trou du cul à roulettes ! 

Las blasfemias españolas son siempre difíciles de traducir en francés, no por falta de vocabulario, sino por falta de fuerza insultante en francés.

Ahora, si estás en un texto del siglo XIX, sí, sonaría a blasfemia fuerte. La sociedad era distinta.

Éste es mi punto de vista, pero puedo estar equivocada.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Completamente de acuerdo con Gévy. 
"Nom de dieu" para mí es más una expresión que una blasfemia. 
Por eso proponía algo cómo "rien a branler de Dieu" ... o algo así...

Nos vemos


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Totalement d'accord avec Gévy, "Putain de Dieu"/ "bordel de Dieu" serait le plus courant mais les jurons utilisant un langage un pleu plus châtié si l'on peut dire sont nombreux : Morbleu (par la mort de Dieu) ventrebleu (par le ventre de dieu), parbleu (par dieu), sacrebleu (sacré DIeu) et le plus drôle: jarnidieu (je renie Dieu). Par contre, "je m'en bats les couilles de Dieu" est certes très imagé mais pas utilisé, en tout cas comme juron.
Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para una persona religiosa, cualquiera de todas esas expresiones bastaría para que se le arrugara el escapulario... 
Personalmente, de todas las exclamaciones más usadas en ese registro, creo que *putain de Dieu* es la que más se acerca en intensidad a *me cago en Dios*.


----------



## Josujon

Muchas gracias a todos! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Dracaena

Parmi les propositions précédentes, je vote pour "bordel de Dieu !", que j'utilise personnellement... et j'ajoute une autre de mes petites phrases favorites "*Bon Dieu de merde !*" (très usité dans mon entourage).


----------



## yserien

Contradictoire á mon avis. Le bon Dieu c'est bon ,ou bon de merde?


----------



## lpfr

No es contradictorio: se hace énfasis que la blasfemia está dirigida al buen Dios. Dracena tiene razón. Es una blasfemia próxima de la que nos interesa. No había pensado en ella. Es más, según el grado de furia se la puede alargar: "bon Dieu de bon Dieu de merde" o "sacré Dieu de bon Dieu de merde"


----------



## yserien

Aucune de ces expressions ne se ressemblent nullement au sens blaspheme de l'expression espagnole, c'est un athée qui vous le dit.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Yserien:

Es exactamente lo que decimos todos: la blasfemia es fuerte en español y da risa en francés. Por eso es tan difícil de traducir para conservar la fuerza de la idea española y dar una impresión de blasfemia a lo que para nosotros no es nada del otro mundo.

Sólo podemos inventar algo que trasmita la idea de blasfemia, o intentar imaginar qué es lo que podría chocar a alguien religioso ya que no solemos entender la basfemia como tal.

No es fácil y siempre nos quedaremos cortos en francés y me temo que cuanto más exageremos la cosa, más risa nos dará.

Creo que lo más impactante aquí es la traducción literal, por ser la expresión totalmente inaúdita: suena por lo tanto tal y como es.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Que sea "Putain de Dieu" o "Nom de Dieu", las dos son blasfemias *para un cura*. Te replicará de inmediato : ¡No jures!


----------



## Gévy

Y luego te reirás, Soy-yo. No te dará demasiada vergüenza. El cura no se enfadará contigo y puede que hasta se sonría diciéndotelo. Nadie en Francia, ni un cura, se rasgará las vestiduras por eso, ni te mandará expiar tal "espantoso" pecado. Vamos, ni comparación.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Hier dans mon post effacé j´'ai utilisé un térme argotier : si jamais un curé français l'écoute "ça va barder" ....


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Quizás tengas razón, Gevy. Es que como hace tiempo que no fui a la misa y que ademas tengo grabada en mi mente la pelicula "El rey pasmado". Si la conoces me puedes comprender. 

Mañana se celebrará un autodafe para todos los que han participado a esta discusión.


----------



## djouz

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola a todos! 
Es mi primera pregunta en el foro y siento que sea tan vulgar. 

Siempre he escuchado decir a mi abuelo, cuando se enfadaba : "me cago en Dios"!. Bueno la verdad que lo decia en catalan (me cago en Deu) pero la misma expresion existe en espanol. Creo que es muy vulgar pero no sé como traducirlo al francés. Habia pensado a "putain de merde", pero no consigo incluir la referencia a Dios. 

gracias por sus respuestas !
hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola Djouz y bienvenido al foro:

Como ves si lees todo lo anterior, este tema es tan difícil de resolver como divertido de debatir. 

Se me ocurre otra : le Bon Dieu en short ! 

Lo cierto es que me mondo de la risa solo con imaginarme lanzar esta frase. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paciente

Hola...
jeje no es ningún "pecado" debatir de insultos, es lo más normal del mundo además a menudo crean un serio problema de traducción! Mira este enlace parecido:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1091035

Se me ocurre:
"Par les couilles du Pape!"

Il me semble par contre que les québecquois ont un vaste répertoire d'insultes sur la religion (les tabernacles et les calices y passent...)
A bientôt!


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Opino como Gévy y Paciente. Estas discusiones son de lo más hilarantes, y la verdad disfrutamos mucho buscando traducciones. Bienvenido al foro.

Paciente: es curioso que menciones a los quebequeses. Recientemente conocí a uno que me habló del maravilloso repertorio religioso: l'hostie, le tabernacle... Pero no es lo mismo: en Québec esas palabras se emplean para maldecir en general, no con referencia a Dios.

Para responder a la pregunta de Djouz: creo que "Putain de Dieu de merde".

Saludos,


swift


----------

